# synchro impossible itunes 7.6 avec appletv



## encheres (6 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour 
j'ai acheté un apple tv à 450 (c'est mon premier appareil "mac" et je souhaite me débarasser de mon pc pour l'acquisition du imac... mais ça commence mal!).
La reconnaissance de mon réseau wifi s'est faite très facilement mais sur mon itunes, alors qu'apparaît appletv et que je peux "envoyer" mes chansons sur le apple tv, je ne peux pas synchroniser car je n'ai pas de "liste des appareils" pour configurer mon nouvel appareil... la galère à ce prix là!

Merci de vos conseils et surtout vos solutions claires svp, je suis un novice.


----------



## pim (6 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai du mal à comprendre... L'Apple TV apparaît ou pas sous iTunes ? Si il apparaît, tu dois pouvoir effectuer les réglages nécessaires pour lancer une synchronisation.

PS : dans l'interface d'Apple TV, navigue dans les menus pour aller sous Réglages > Ordinateurs ; là devrait apparaître le nom de la bibliothèque sélectionnée pour la synchronisation.

PS n°2 : ton Apple TV ce doit être un modèle plaqué or, actuellement sur le Refurb le modèle 40 Go est facturé 187,04 &#8364;. Je n'aurais qu'un conseil : rends celui-là au magasin où tu l'as acheté, et prends un modèle sur le Refurb (il y en a régulièrement, en 40 Go et en 160 Go, et à chaque fois ils restent plusieurs jours).


----------



## encheres (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse.

Mais mon prob reste entier.

Mon apple tv est bien configuré au wifi et reçoit les chansons de mon ordinateur qui laisse bien apparaître "appletv" sur itunes (en bas à droite) pour pouvoir envoyer le son. Donc cela fonctionne (quoique puisque au bout de 2 ou 3 chansons, c'est saccadé et donc plus possible d'écouter).

Mais ce fonctionnement se limite juste à avoir des hauts parleurs dans le salon piloté par l'ordi... qui doit être tjrs allumé.

L'apple tv donne un code à 5 chiffres à rentrer dans itunes pour configurer la synchronisation et donc pour qu'il devienne autonome et qu'il garde les chansons sur son dd.
Pour réussir cette config, il faut voir apparaitre "liste des appareils" dans la colonne de gauche de itunes.... ce que je ne vois pas.  J'ai "bibliothèque", "Store" et "lecture".
J'ai vu sur d'autres PC qui utilisent itunes, la liste des appareils n'apparait pas non plus. Y aurait t-il une version différente pour Mac?

Galère.

Enchères

PS : 449 pour la version 160Go


----------



## pim (7 Juillet 2008)

La liste des appareils n'apparaît que si un appareil est branché. Essaye de fermer et de ré-ouvrir iTunes pour actualiser cette liste. Parfois l'Apple TV n'apparaît pas rapidement, il faut quelques dizaines de secondes.

Autre idée, désactive le pare-feu de ton PC, et dès que tu as l'Apple TV dans ta liste, réactive le pare-feu. iTunes a besoin de certains ports soient ouverts pour communiquer avec l'Apple TV, si il y a un problème lors de la réactivation du pare-feu, iTunes te l'indiquera.


----------



## encheres (9 Juillet 2008)

J'ai essayé en enlevant le pare feu : rien
Par contre j'ai réussi à le faire afficher sur itunes et donc toute la synchronisation a bien été faite en branchant avec le RJ45, filaire donc. Mais un câble traversant le salon ça fait pas bon ménage quand on ne vit pas seul...
Une fois la synchro terminée (c'est vraiment un autre monde que ce petit bijou quand il fonctionne par rapport aux DD multimédia que l'on connait sur le marché!) je le reconfigure en wifi (RJ45 débranché)... et plus rien. Il ne reconnaît plus le réseau wifi alors que c'était si simple à réaliser la config wifi la première fois. En jouant sur les réglages réseau, il me répond ne pas trouver, alors que mon ordi fonctionne bien........ Moi qui veux quitter le monde du PC et venir au Mac pour sa simplicité, je commence à me dire que le choix n'est pas si simple.


----------



## pim (10 Juillet 2008)

C'est tout à fait étrange ; sache que, partant d'un mode dans lequel le câble est branché, le fait de débrancher le câble provoque immédiatement le passage au sans-fil, sans qu'il soit nécessaire de toucher à aucun autre réglage.

Quel est la marque de la borne Wifi ? Quels sont tes réglages Wifi ? Tu n'aurais pas un filtrage des adresses MAC dans ta borne Wifi par hasard ? (l'adresse MAC d'un appareil est son identifiant unique)


----------



## encheres (11 Juillet 2008)

Salut
Toujrs rien. Je l'utilise en disque dur multimédia pour les photos et musiques mais je ne peux pas aller sur youtube ou rendre la synchro automatique...

Je suis désespéré...

PS mon routeur wifi est de marque Linksys, j'ai un PC et un pare feu dans lequel il faut peut être faire des trous... mais là c'est trop fort pour moi.


----------



## pim (11 Juillet 2008)

Le pare feu du PC n'est pas en cause, puisque tu arrives à synchroniser avec le câble ethernet branché. Le problème vient soit de l'Apple TV soit de la borne Linksys, l'un des deux refuse de communiquer par Wifi, la preuve l'Apple TV n'arrive pas à se connecter à internet.

Essaye de changer le réglage de ta borne Wifi. Commence par la mettre sans aucun mot de passe, donc Wifi totalement ouvert (le moins longtemps possible  ). Si cela marche, adopte un réglage du réseau Wifi en WEP, donc avec un mot de passe. Puis ensuite en WPA, puis en WPA2.

Essaye aussi de changer le nom de ta borne Wifi, adopte un nom "simple", par exemple en majuscule sans accents ni espace, idem pour le mot de passe. Idem pour le mot de passe, quelque chose de simple pour commencer (en mélangeant les chiffres et les lettres, il y a de quoi faire un mot de passe compliqué).


----------



## pim (11 Juillet 2008)

Je continue à chercher, cette fois-ci dans les pages du support Apple. Voici quelques liens :

La page d'accueil, avec de nombreuses informations : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/appletv/ (attention aujourd'hui c'est lent car tous les serveurs d'Apple sont saturés par la déferlante iPhone  Du jamais vu !)

Quatre pages très bien faites sur la configuration initiale de l'Apple TV :

1. Ce dont vous avez besoin
2. Guide des ports et des connecteurs
3. Connexion des câbles
4. Configuration initiale

(Tout reprendre du début peut nous aider à trouver l'erreur)

Une page spécialement consacré au problème qui nous préoccupe : Apple TV: résolution des problèmes liés aux connexions sans fil


----------



## pim (11 Juillet 2008)

Encore des pages du support :

Apple TV : astuces et dépannage de base

L&#8217;Apple TV ne peut pas se connecter à des réseaux qui utilisent des caractères ASCII élevés ou codés sur deux octets dans leur nom ou leur mot de passe (c'est l'idée que je donne ci-dessus)

Apple TV : permuter entre des réseaux câblés et les réseaux sans fil (où l'on apprends que le passage au réseau Ethernet est automatique, mais pas l'inverse !  Intéressant dans notre cas  )


----------



## encheres (12 Juillet 2008)

Un grand merci à toi Pim : j'essaieraide trouver du temps...
Refaisons le point : j'ai un PC connecté en wifi Linksys (configurer en WEP) qui marche très bien.
Mon apple tv fonctionne : 
- en wifi : uniquement en hauts parleurs distants et pas la possibilité d'aller sur youtube ni de réaliser de synchro. Mon réseau est sans mot de passe et pas de liste d'appareils sous itunes.
- en filaire : tout fonctionne et apparaît 'liste des appareils" dans itunes (la dernière version d'hier) sauf youtube.

Le SAV de Microstor me demande de configurer mon routeur en WAP et non WEP; puis de trouer le pare feu... Je ne sais faire ni l'un ni l'autre. Avouer quand même que cela devient une affaire de spécialistes.

Si je trouve quelqu'un qui a un appletv chez lui (je suis de st Benoit), qui fonctionne, je débarque j'essaye le mien dans les mêmes conditions et s'il ne marche pas je le retourne sans regret chez Microstor et je passe à autre chose.


----------

